# (Very) Long Term Charters



## vtsailguy (Aug 4, 2010)

Anyone know of people/companies that do VERY long term charters in the Caribbean.

As in a year.

I have searched online and long term seems to be defined as 1 month or so.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

vtsailguy said:


> Anyone know of people/companies that do VERY long term charters in the Caribbean.
> 
> As in a year.
> 
> I have searched online and long term seems to be defined as 1 month or so.


Why not place an ad? Maybe someone has a boat down there that they're considering putting up for charter, and would prefer to have a single long-term renter. Could be a win-win, especially since you'd be taking the boat during low season.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Or, just buy one down there, with the plan of selling it at the end of the year.


----------



## Bermudahigh (Nov 17, 2007)

for a few years now, i'd get emails from Seabattical Long term charter co.
here's a link:

Seabbatical Long Term Bareboat Yacht Charter - BVI Bareboat Charters

i dont know they're rates or reputation.

Hope this helps,
joe


----------

